# unplanned pregnancy at 46..



## zoe7

Still in shock..I will be 47 next month, and just found out I am pregnant a few days ago. I am divorced (with a 12 year old and 9 year old) and this was not even close to being planned! When I saw the gynecologist last year, she said my chances of getting pregnant were extremely slim, so my boyfriend and I have been less than careful. Everything I have read has said that I am very likely to miscarry, and that conceiving at this age naturally is very rare of because of the quality of the eggs. Was wanting to know if anyone else has conceived at this age, and if they carried to term, complications etc. 
My head is spinning!! Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## zoe7

Forgot to say, I am about six weeks along and scheduled to see the OB tomorrow to discuss all.


----------



## Seity

Congratulations. This pregnancy wasn't planned either. I'm turning 39 this month and it's a bit of a shock to think we'll have to go through that whole baby phase again (yuck) when we thought we were done with kids.
I know there are some women who've had perfectly healthy pregnancies in their 40's, so it can and does happen.
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Lisahoping

Hi Zoe, congratulations on your pregnancy. I'm 42 and expecting my first. It wasn't planned but it was certainly hoped for.
I have a great doctor who put me at ease straightaway. He said yes, the risks are greater with age but to take no notice of statistics that plenty of women over 4o have successful pregnancies...infact he has had many through his surgery.
I try to take comfort in that.

Lisa


----------



## Larkspur

Seity said:


> I know there are some women who've had perfectly healthy pregnancies in their 40's, so it can and does happen.

Very true... in fact, EVERY woman I know who has fallen pregnant in their 40s (five good friends right off the top of my head, plus my own grandmother) has had a perfectly healthy pregnancy. Best wishes for whatever your path is.


----------



## JustaTrace

I can relate too! I am 44 and found out three weeks ago that I'm pregnant! I thought I was going through menopause LOL!!! Dr asked me for a urine sample and took it away. I thought she was checking for blood in the urine because I was peeing more often than I usually did and thought I may have a UTI! She came back and told me and I literally almost fainted!!!

I had a miscarriage in 2000 before getting pregnant with my son who is 11. We tried for 8 years to have another baby and were not successful and were told that we coudln't have anymore due to hormone issues/mild PCOS. We decided to foster kids and ended up adopting our first foster child which was finalized in Dec of 2011 (she is 3 now). 

Everyone said to me "When you adopt her, you watch, you'll get pregnant!" I was like "WHATEVER..not going to happen!!" LOL..and yet, here I am.

The world works in mysterious ways. I am still very nervous and apprehensive, but my doctor assured me that I am very healthy and my last pregnancy was 12 years ago and my body has changed since then. She said there's no reason why I cannot carry to term and have a healthy baby! I'm hopeful too! :)

Good luck and happy pregnancy vibes! :)


----------



## sophiew

I just want to say congratulations an good luck


----------



## zoe7

Thanks all for your words of support. I saw the doctor, and she ran some blood tests, looks like I am further along than I thought, my last period was light, I thought it was because I was peri-menopause! I may be more like 9 or so weeks along, am now scheduled for an ultrasound Monday morning. The scary thing is I hadn't been taking multivitiamins until last week so no folic acid, drinking wine, taking medicine at night to help me sleep, all sorts of things I shouldn't have been doing when pregnant. I just never imagined.


----------



## vintage67

Good luck to all of you! I just turned 45 on July 1st and I had my baby in November at the age of 44. Tough road; 3 losses in 4 years. But he's beautiful! Happy baby days to all!


----------



## Seity

Try not to worry about it zoe7. It happens all the time that women don't find out until later and their babies are fine. I'm 9 weeks today, so you're likely due near the same time as me.


----------



## mumoffive

aww goodluck! I had my dd when i was 39, ds when i was 40 and my dd about a year ago when i was 43!!! I had absolutely no issues and i had a great labour with all of them. Its not all about statistics and each person is different. I dont fit into the statistics as i have fallen pregnant easily!! I have older ds's in there twenties and enjoying every minute of my next generation lol!! Goodluck with your scan xxx


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi hun i'm 39 and having my first. Wish you lots of luck xx


----------



## mumoffive

Just wondered how you got on at your ultrasound? Are you further on? x


----------



## 3sisters

Hi Everyone,

I got pregnant this past May and turned 44 the next month. I've had my CVS, great and all test came out great. This is number 4 and is a boy. My first, I have three girls, 19, 15, 10. 

Due date is February 11, 2012. Is anyone as old as me ? Ok, I don't look anywhere near my age.. lol. Even the CVS people were like , " ARe you sure this is your birthdate ?". They asked me 3 times.


----------



## Garnet

I know some of you are in shock but there are lots of us that are hoping to get pregnant. Good luck.


----------

